# Aviator Chrono



## Brandeego (Mar 14, 2006)

I've had the above for 6 months. It's time for a new strap. I was considering a steel strap, so I don't have to keep taking the watch off. The watch is described as 5atm water resistant. Question is, can I wear it in the shower/bath or when swimming.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum









To be honest, I wouldnt risk it, Its the chrono button seals I wouldnt trust, also it isnt a screw down crown, I wouldnt shower or swim with anything less than 100M WR 

200M to make sure...

PS there are quite a few water resistant leather straps around now...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Brandeego said:


> Question is, can I wear it in the shower/bath or when swimming.


Of course you can.







It just wont work ever again
















Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Brandeego (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh well. Can't have everything. Looks lile a new leather strap. The black padded lizard looks nice.









I think I need another waterproof watch. I love the style and quality of the Aviator. Any suggestions for a waterproof watch at a price thats not going to annoy the Mrs


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2005)

This is one thing that's puzzled me from a few posts - why do so many of you want to wear your watch in the shower? Are you on such a tight schedule? I know there're loads of obsessives here, but really. Mind you, might stop your leather straps getting smelly. Or is that just me? Have I just revealed something I shouldn't have? Oops. I do shower, honest!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's not good to wear any watch in the shower IMO except if you have too for fear of getting it stolen









Brandeego .. whats your budget for a water resistant watch?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoT said:


> It's not good to wear any watch in the shower IMO except if you have too for fear of getting it stolen
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Dont you make them get in with you John?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > It's not good to wear any watch in the shower IMO except if you have too for fear of getting it stolen
> ...


I always try and hide the watch Jase along with the passport and credit cards
















But sometimes I have to shower with the watch .... it buggers up the passport though


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Brandeego said:


> I think I need another waterproof watch. I love the style and quality of the Aviator. Any suggestions for a waterproof watch at a price thats not going to annoy the Mrs


You could consider the Vostok Amphibia - mine has survived regular showers and being left immersed in a pint after a 'friend' decided to test my confidence in its claims to be water resistant to 200m (quite how 6" of beer would confirm this I don't know







). Not as cheap as they were, but still good value. Plain(er) faced examples do make regular appearances on e-bay.

Julian


----------



## Brandeego (Mar 14, 2006)

I think that I shall keep an eye out for an Amphibia. It's not so much the 5 seconds a day you lose whist taking off, putting on the watch, it's more the knowledge that you don't have to take it off. It would also come in useful not to have to take the watch on and off whilst at a beach.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Brandeego said:


> I think that I shall keep an eye out for an Amphibia. It's not so much the 5 seconds a day you lose whist taking off, putting on the watch, it's more the knowledge that you don't have to take it off. It would also come in useful not to have to take the watch on and off whilst at a beach.


I wear my Vozzie on the beach - it's a great holiday watch. Sand, sea, suncream, beer and falling over - nothing can destroy it...


----------

